# Currently Active Users.



## emailaatif786 (Apr 17, 2007)

Go to *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/index.php

Scroll to the bottom of the page. There you will see "What's Going On?", after that "Currently Active Users", example:

Most users ever online was 424, 08-10-2006 at 11:16 PM.
emailaatif786+, aakash_mishra, akuCRACKER, alsiladka, Asfaq, caje143, darkknight, desertwind,............

Kindly tell me, what is that '+' in front of my name emailaatif786? What does this '+' indicate?
Also refer to the below picture:
*img142.imageshack.us/img142/3230/digitbkk3wv1.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2007)

+ is shown after guys on your buddy list.Looks like you have added yourself to that list


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 17, 2007)

emailaatif786: You have added yourself in Buddies List


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeh it is that. Thankyou.


----------

